# Injector rebuild kit for stock RB26DETT in Europe



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello,

I'm looking for a place to buy in Europe a rebuild kit (which included the filter among the other seals) for stock injector on a r34 gtr.
I could only found the IRK712 made by an australian brand...but I couldn't find a way to get them...

Best regards


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try Asnu in the uk


----------



## curious (Jun 11, 2007)

I have these fuel injector rebuild kits, just send me a pm. Thanks

Sent from my SM-A920F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

thabks for your reply 
I found my way from ASNU france


----------

